# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Scan finishes but turntable is blank on computer?

## Escher

Hi

Just received my scanner. Calibration went fine and then when I try to scan the object I want (ballroom mask), it will go through what I'm assuming is the scan process (turns a bit, scans for 15 seconds, then turns a bit...repeat) and then when it claims to be finished, there is nothing to show for it. No model of what it had scanned. Nothing. Am I doing something wrong here?

scan.jpg

----------


## Nerv

Did you turn the projector on? It will calibrate without the projector on, but it will not scan. 

When it is scanning can you see the fringe pattern on the part as it scans? If you are getting no data and your projector is on, you likely have a very dark or very shiny part and no data can be taken from it. Don't forget to set the brightness level of your part at the beginning.

Here is a fun fact for everyone that is not obvious:

If the part you are scanning is very bright and causes the bright red regions on your preview screen, just sit and leave it like that and don't scan. Just wait. As it sits it will start to very slowly auto adjust until that red region disappears. Pretty cool eh?

Regards,
Dave @ NERV

----------

